# Uk visa troubles please help



## Darren03 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi I'm new to this thank you in advance any one who can give any advise,During one of my business trips to Russia in the begging of 2013 I met my now fiancé she is a Russian national. Since we first met we have spent multiple vacations and time with each other at each others home met each others family multiple times. During her holiday to me in the U.K. this may we got engaged to marry.

I own my own house and far exceed the financial requirement by U.K visa and immigration. She has a degree in teaching English and history. So to continue we began to make plans for our forth coming wedding we have lots of communications with my local church and they we very supportive and booked our wedding for Saturday the 29th November they issued a form stating this but they say it was not possible to issue the licence until Evgeniya arrived in England with the statement of no impediment. So the wedding was booked pending this form. I also booked a function room for the wedding paid a deposit rescript given to UKI. We booked a meal for mine and her close family following the wedding. And on my latest trip to Russia we purchased the wedding rings.

So five weeks ago after weeks of researching numerous phone calls to the premium rate UKI official Russian UK visa advice line. We were happy that we easily met the required standards by UKI, Evgeniya took a UKI recognised English test. We prepared all documents receipts, official documents,evidence of relations, confirmation from the church etc if any thing to much information but we did not want to leave any thing to chance. We planned for Evgeniya to join my in the Uk in the begging of September a week later than when she gave her notice to finish work in Russia. Giving us ample time to finish making arrangements and visiting the surrogate priest together for the forthcoming wedding. She attended another city in Russia to give biometrics and finger prints and paid the £885 fee for the fiancé settlement visa.

On the Monday the 18th of August her passport was returned, but to our surprise it stated that they have refused Evgeniya's visa. On her vacation this year to England Evgeniya instructed a travel agent to apply for her first English visa as its a complicated procedure and the legislation is changing so rapidly I suggested this was the best cause of action to ensure that the information supplied was correct and ensuring she got the visa which she in fact did. So back to the refusal letter its states her application has been refused for two reasons:


1) "on 7 April 2014, you applied for entry clearance as a general visitor (tourist) for 15 days to shop, walk and museums, when asked if you had any friends or family in the UK (Q65) you replied that you did not have any friends; however I note that in your letters of motivation you met your sponsor in July 2013 and state that you have corresponded since and that you arrived in the UK 27 April 20014 and your sponsored proposed to you on 4may. I also note that on the application you stated you were to stay at a hotel in Manchester and made no mention of your sponsor. I am therefore satisfied to a high degree of proof that at the time of the application you did have friends in the UK and that you failed to disclose this fact." (Quote from refusal form)

This admission of her intended activity was written by the travel agent in Russia although I am aware by signing the form she was responsible for its content although at the time she was unaware of the repercussions of a question not been answered 100% accurately and trusted the professional agent for this service. It should be noted that she came for the stated time period and left after 15 days to return to back to Russia to work. Yes we did shop, walk, visited museums. It was planned that her last night in the UK we would spend in Manchester as she was flying early morning from Manchester air port but due to my work commitments it did not work out that way and I drove her to the airport early morning.

2)"You have indicated that it is your intention to marry on 29 November 2014. You have provided a "welcome and congratulations" document filled in with the relevant details, however this is just a proforma and bears no official stamps nor is it confirmed by the registry office from whom you will need permission to marry. In addition you have enclosed an invoice supposedly from adventure enterprises, confirming a £60 deposit has been paid , however it bears no official letter header, no official stamps, VAT details etc. I am therefor not satisfied that you have provided evidence that a wedding service has bee arranged., or is able to be undertaken on this day. In the absence of such I am not satisfied that you are seeking leave to enter the United Kingdom for marriage or civil partnership to a person present and settled in the United Kingdom, or whom is on the same occasion being admitted for settlement."

(Quotation from refusal letter).

me and Evgeniya have been in touch with the church on multiple occasions and booked us in for the wedding but as Evgeniya is not from England we could not get married under "bans" so we have to apply for a "common licence" by a surrogate priest which we are also in contact with. For us to make this licence she needed to get a statement of no impediment from Russia and personally present it to him when she arrived so for this reason we could only book with the church not the registry office. She did however supply the statement of no impediment translated and stamped by an official body to UKI.
The second item they mention was a rescript from the function room, photo copied and given in its original format.

"You should note that because this application for entry clearance has been refused under paragraph 320(7A) of the immigration rules, any future applications may also be refused under paragraph 320 (7B) of the immigration rules."

"a refusal under paragraph 320(7B) of the immigration rules may attract automatic refusal period of up to 10 years. The period starts from the date of the previous event in which the deception or submission of falsified documents or information was employed"

"Your right of appeal is limited to the grounds referred to in section 84(1)(c) of the nationality, immigration and asylum act 2002."
(Quotations from ) 

Following this doing some research and speaking to a Uk solicitor it states in the UKVI legislation that rules 320 7(a)&(b) do not apply to visas made under appendix FM which we applied. Also it appeared that they had treated and assessed the visa as a marriage visitor visa £83 not the marriage settlement visa £885 which we applied for. After multiple phone calls to the UKVI premium rate phone line who only seem interested in your credit card details. I finally got through to a manager who told me she would send an email to the entry clearance officers. And I would receive a reply in 5 working days. 5 days went by no reply after more phone calls more ££ I finally received a reply today saying : 

"According to the latest update we have received from our higher
authorities, we can confirm that your application was assessed in terms of
a 'marriage visitor visa' as stated on the refusal notice. We advise you to
look through your notice once again and pay attention to specific
requirements you failed to address."

Although we have previously received an email from them stating: 

"Thank you for your email regarding your application which was refused on 13 August.
You applied to enter the UK as a fiancée in the settlement category to enable you to get married in the UK and settle here afterwards. Your application was processed as such and
not as a marriage visitor."

It's so frustrating it seams like there not even reading the information we give them and there appears to be no way of contacting any one who has any power to do anything about this massive error they have made. My latest action has been to see a local MP but even he don't give much hope. If any one has any ideas or experience in this your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I am moving this to the UK forum however, I think you are going to need a good solicitor to sort this out. Even if she took the advice of a visa agent or travel agent, she's still responsible for whatever is on her application. Unfortunately, she was given bad advice and has now been found to have made a false representation on a previous application. This is a serious issue and you should consider seeking professional advice.


----------



## Darren03 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok thank you for your reply, I have been advised by my solicitor that I have a very strong case. Although I should expect to wait the best part of a year for this to be resolved as an appeal. Although I think an appeal is inappropriate because it's a administration error by them. Is it not as simple as I have not received the service I paid for?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The first part of an appeal process is review by ECM, and often in a case like this the decision is overturned and a visa is issued, perhaps taking about 2-3 months for a fee of £80. 
But you need to make a detailed and skilful appeal, pointing out their error in precise terms and how you should not have been refused.


----------



## Darren03 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks Joppa I'm a little unsure about how I should make an appeal because my solicitor advised me that they gave no right to appeal, by the wording of that statement and also I was told if I could make an appeal the appeal form would be attached to the refusal which it wasn't. The appeal my solicitor suggested was a tribunal and was much more costly. Is this the same as you suggest ECM?


----------



## Colombia (Jun 9, 2014)

Darren03 said:


> Thanks Joppa I'm a little unsure about how I should make an appeal because my solicitor advised me that they gave no right to appeal, by the wording of that statement and also I was told if I could make an appeal the appeal form would be attached to the refusal which it wasn't. The appeal my solicitor suggested was a tribunal and was much more costly. Is this the same as you suggest ECM?


ECM review is part of the entire appeal process. Once you make an appeal the tribunal will send your appeal bundle to the Embassy/ post that made the decision within 28 days. ECM must either uphold or overturn the decision. If they overturn the decision then they must contact the applicant within 10 working days and ask the applicant to send their passport. If they uphold the decision then they must prepare the appeal bundle and send it to the Tribunal within 12 weeks if it is settlement and within 4week if non-settlement.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/appeal-procedures-apl01/appeal-procedures-apl01

On the appeal form page 11 (G), "﻿﻿﻿Are you sending your Notice of Decision?" Yes or No- explain why?


I think should explain on the appeal forms why you are not including the refusal letter. I would suggest that when writing the reasons why you disagree with the ECO decision, make sure you also state their failure to even include the refusal letter and also assessing your application under the wrong visa category. 

The space on the forms online is very limited (4,000 Characters), so I will suggest you write your arguments in Word/Text, print it and enclose it to the other documents or evidence you will be submitting to support your position. 

In your arguments make sure you refer to the rules and policies that support your position. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Darren03 (Sep 5, 2014)

My latest update I visited the office of a local MP and gave them copy of her refusal, a letter from the solicitor and a email from ukvi stating that we did in fact apply for a settlement type marriage visa. And another from them stating yes they Did assess it as a marriage visitor type visa. They agreed it's clear to see there in black and white that it has been a error on there part. But I don't know if I'm waiting my time with them because they have just sent a letter that appears that there not interested in helping. Am I wasting my time with this Route? People have given me very good advice previously about appealing but I have been advised by a solicitor that my best option now to not delay her joining me is that I go there and we get married there apply again and we should have it resolved in a months time. Dose any body know if this is correct and it's lest troublesome to apply for a spouse visa apposed to fiancé. Also on her refusal it stated that she would be banned from a visa for ten years although it was because of there fault will this fact still stand if we re apply as a spouse visa or do we need to get the mess from the last one sorted out before we can move forward?


----------



## Darren03 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi all, finally after weeks of waiting we have now received a fresh refusal following the ECO clearly been confused about what visa we applied for and what rules apply to that visa. please if any one has any experience or advice about the points raised . It will help with our decision how we should proceed. Also i should add that i did have a solictor make an appeal but it will be not considered now as they have scraped the previous refusal. should i appeal yet again? and ill it take a long time now as it was the entry clearance manager that made this refusal so im sure upon them looking at it again they wont over turn it withing the 28 days?Thank you.

You have applied to enter the UK as a fiancé of someone settled in the UK with a view to settling in

the UK. You have applied as a visitor and made your visa application at our Visa Application Centre 

through our commercial partner, Teleperformance. All our Visa Application Centres have notices 

clearly stating that visa applications containing false representations or false documents will be 

refused.

You have submitted a letter from your sponsor that states that you met him Russia in July 

2013, you have submitted a copy of his passport showing 2 Russian Visas dated from 9 

July 2012 to 6 July 2013 and 12 July 2013 to 10 July 2014. The immigration history in the 

passport shows that he left Russia on 6 April 2013 and returned to Moscow 24 July 2014. 

You sponsor would then have had a connecting flight from Moscow to Krasnoyarsk taking a 

further 9 hours and 8 time zones from the UK arriving the day that you met. I note that there 

is no explanation in the evidence as to why your sponsor travelled to Krasnoyarsk at that 

time.

You have submitted evidence of your skype calls, it begins on 26 July 2013; between then 

and 1 September 2013 there were 10 missed calls and 5 calls made; there is then a pause 

until 24 November 2013 before you skype again and a further pause until 8 December 

2013. There appears to be another break from skype between 22 December 2013 and 

March 2014. The Viber calls show a few messages each day in May 2014, but it is not 

possible to gauge phone calls whether connected, no answer or answer; nor how long the 

calls were for.

On 7 April 2014, you applied for entry clearance as a general visitor (tourist) to the for 15 

days to shop, walk and museums, when asked if you had any friends or family in the UK 

(Q65) you replied that you did not have any friends; however the above shows that you 

met your sponsor in July 2013 and state that you have corresponded since. You arrived in 

the UK 27 April 2014 and your sponsor proposed to you on 4 May. I also note that on the 

application you stated you were to stay at a hotel in Manchester and made no mention of 

your sponsor. The lack of accuracy on your application form which you signed on 14 July 

2014 states that you are “aware that it is an offence under the Immigration Act 1971 (as 

amended) to make a statement which I know to be false or believe to be untrue, in order to 

obtain a visa/entry clearance to the UK” casts doubts on the veracity of the relationship. (E-
ECP2.6) (E-ECP2.10)

You have indicated that it is your intention to marry on 29 November 2014. You have provided a 

“Welcome and Congratulations” document from The wedding Project” filled in with the relevant 

details, however this is just a proforma and bears no official stamps nor is it confirmed by the 

registry office from whom you will both need to register some 16 days prior to getting married. In 

addition you have enclosed an Invoice supposedly from Adventure Enterprises, confirming a £60 

deposit has been paid for a wedding on 29 November 2014, however it bears no official letter 

header, no official stamps, VAT details etc. I am therefore not satisfied that you have provided 

evidence that a wedding service has been arranged, or is able to be undertaken on this day. 

Furthermore, there is no evidence of other arrangements being made that I would satisfactorily 

associate to such an event. In the absence of such I am not satisfied that you are seeking leave 

to enter the United Kingdom for marriage or civil partnership to a person present and settled in the 

United Kingdom, or who is on the same occasion being admitted for settlement. E ECP2.8

I have therefore refused your application because I am not satisfied, on the balance of probabilities, 

that you meet all of the requirements of the relevant Paragraph of the United Kingdom Immigration 

Rules.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Difficult to say. I think your immigration lawyer is correct and probably the quickest way to move forward would be to go to Russia and marry there. She would then have to apply for the spouse visa and be EXTREMELY apologetic about lying on the previous tourist visa form, explain the situation, take full responsibility for it, etc, etc. You would also need to be much more precise when it comes to when and how you met, explain the travel issues the immigration people have raised with Krasnoyarsk and similar. And you'd need much more proof of being in a proper relationship, there are huge time gaps in the information you supplied to the UK immigration people. 

I know it's a painstaking process to go through the dates. Me and my now husband, then friend/boyfriend/finacee have been dating and travelling to each other's countries for years before we got married. It took 6 hours to go through all the passport stamps and email confirmations of hotel bookings to make a date-wise correct application. And issues we thought were not clear time-wise, we tried to address. We initially printed out some 600 pages of Skype conversations but were persuaded by people on this forum to supply not more than 50, and in the end we settled for something like 75 pages, most of which showed phone calls several hours long. 

You have to do this yourself. Even if you have an immigration lawyer, he can only use the information you give him and he/she is not going to go through all your passport stamps and ask you to explain every single one of them. That's your job.

So, as a summary, getting married in Russia should remove the last point of the refusal letter about whether you intend to get married or not. You must supply more explanation and proof of when and how you met and proof of contact between the two of you and precise dates. She must take responsibility for lying on her previous tourist visa, she can explain that it was done through an agency and her ignorance but she must accept full responsibility for it. And if any of the dates in your fiance visa application are wrong, because you couldn't be bothered to check and put in the correct dates (and yes, I've been tempted to do that when I got sick and tired after spending hours trying to find the *exact* date), you must correct those issues. If you can't find the exact date, put in just a month, that's better than inventing a date.


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

ashkevron said:


> Difficult to say. I think your immigration lawyer is correct and probably the quickest way to move forward would be to go to Russia and marry there. She would then have to apply for the spouse visa and be EXTREMELY apologetic about lying on the previous tourist visa form, explain the situation, take full responsibility for it, etc, etc. You would also need to be much more precise when it comes to when and how you met, explain the travel issues the immigration people have raised with Krasnoyarsk and similar. And you'd need much more proof of being in a proper relationship, there are huge time gaps in the information you supplied to the UK immigration people.
> 
> I know it's a painstaking process to go through the dates. Me and my now husband, then friend/boyfriend/finacee have been dating and travelling to each other's countries for years before we got married. It took 6 hours to go through all the passport stamps and email confirmations of hotel bookings to make a date-wise correct application. And issues we thought were not clear time-wise, we tried to address. We initially printed out some 600 pages of Skype conversations but were persuaded by people on this forum to supply not more than 50, and in the end we settled for something like 75 pages, most of which showed phone calls several hours long.
> 
> ...


This is really sound advice, especially the part about finding a way to fill in the communication gaps. There is always a way to do it. My spouse and I have been in contact since 2008, initially using MSN messenger to talk. MSN messenger no longer exists, and its impossible to get old chat logs from it. In 2008 I was only eighteen and not really thinking about marriage or immigration, so unfortunately we only had a handful of screenshots from times where we video chatted via the messenger service. We were able to scrape up some old Myspace comments and the odd email. 
Really anything helps, its better to have a little bit of something than absolutely nothing. You don't want it to look like you and your spouse haven't been in contact at all. 
Your best bet from here will definitely be to find a way to fill in the gaps and to go to Russia and get married. Don't make things up, by any means, but you and your fiancee did have contact during those time periods, correct? Just find a way to evidence it.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

hightensionwire said:


> This is really sound advice, especially the part about finding a way to fill in the communication gaps. There is always a way to do it. My spouse and I have been in contact since 2008, initially using MSN messenger to talk. MSN messenger no longer exists, and its impossible to get old chat logs from it. In 2008 I was only eighteen and not really thinking about marriage or immigration, so unfortunately we only had a handful of screenshots from times where we video chatted via the messenger service. We were able to scrape up some old Myspace comments and the odd email.
> Really anything helps, its better to have a little bit of something than absolutely nothing. You don't want it to look like you and your spouse haven't been in contact at all.
> Your best bet from here will definitely be to find a way to fill in the gaps and to go to Russia and get married. Don't make things up, by any means, but you and your fiancee did have contact during those time periods, correct? Just find a way to evidence it.


And be sure to save all the chats and phone bills that show contact between the two of you from now onwards. Also, for Skype conversations, if for some reason she doesn't have them because she has a new computer, her old HDD with the conversations died (this actually happened to me!) or she can't open the old Skype conversations because the new Skype version won't allow that, you can send her whatever proof of conversations you have on your computer.


----------



## Darren03 (Sep 5, 2014)

ashkevron said:


> Difficult to say. I think your immigration lawyer is correct and probably the quickest way to move forward would be to go to Russia and marry there. She would then have to apply for the spouse visa and be EXTREMELY apologetic about lying on the previous tourist visa form, explain the situation, take full responsibility for it, etc, etc. You would also need to be much more precise when it comes to when and how you met, explain the travel issues the immigration people have raised with Krasnoyarsk and similar. And you'd need much more proof of being in a proper relationship, there are huge time gaps in the information you supplied to the UK immigration people.
> 
> I know it's a painstaking process to go through the dates. Me and my now husband, then friend/boyfriend/finacee have been dating and travelling to each other's countries for years before we got married. It took 6 hours to go through all the passport stamps and email confirmations of hotel bookings to make a date-wise correct application. And issues we thought were not clear time-wise, we tried to address. We initially printed out some 600 pages of Skype conversations but were persuaded by people on this forum to supply not more than 50, and in the end we settled for something like 75 pages, most of which showed phone calls several hours long.
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking the time to read my post and your reply its very useful. Initially when we were preparing the application i read a lot of advice over the internet saying that you shouldn't include too much communication history. You gave 75 pages how much would you consider to be the correct amount? do you think if we show contact once each week this should be acceptable? when we first meet we used skype alot but then found viber to be better for us that's the reason in the huge gaps in conversation it was only possible to go so far back with our viber history. Although i think it would have been better if we had explained this some how. 

I also was in contact with a college who i met, he and his family had moved to the UK from Israel he told me to not look at the application as something that will be considered with any opinion by the ECO they just look at it in black and white. He said you either tick the boxes or you don't. That been said if my fiance was to take responsibly and to be apologetic would they consider this or just look at the facts that the previous information that was given was incorrect? 

The dates my fiance gave were correct i don't think they are questioning this but they seem to raise a question that she did not enplane why i was in Krasnoyarsk at that time we met but the ECO could see that i have multiple business visa from two different passports with many stamps from before and after me and my fiance met. And we included my flight itinerary from my company. I'm surprised that it was not obvious my reason for been that at that time.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

75 pages of communication history is ridiculous. They just want to know that you have kept in touch consistently while you've been apart. 1-2 log pages for every 3-6 months is sufficient.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Darren03 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to read my post and your reply its very useful. Initially when we were preparing the application i read a lot of advice over the internet saying that you shouldn't include too much communication history. You gave 75 pages how much would you consider to be the correct amount? do you think if we show contact once each week this should be acceptable? when we first meet we used skype alot but then found viber to be better for us that's the reason in the huge gaps in conversation it was only possible to go so far back with our viber history. Although i think it would have been better if we had explained this some how.
> 
> I also was in contact with a college who i met, he and his family had moved to the UK from Israel he told me to not look at the application as something that will be considered with any opinion by the ECO they just look at it in black and white. He said you either tick the boxes or you don't. That been said if my fiance was to take responsibly and to be apologetic would they consider this or just look at the facts that the previous information that was given was incorrect?
> 
> The dates my fiance gave were correct i don't think they are questioning this but they seem to raise a question that she did not enplane why i was in Krasnoyarsk at that time we met but the ECO could see that i have multiple business visa from two different passports with many stamps from before and after me and my fiance met. And we included my flight itinerary from my company. I'm surprised that it was not obvious my reason for been that at that time.


I personally included at least one document showing a minimum 2h conversation each week. I may have gone overboard, I'm not denying that, but I thought better safe than sorry. You have to explain the reasons why you lack history for Viber and if you continue to use it, make sure you back up the history regularly.

The lie on her previous visa is a big no-no. She has to take responsibility for it. It's one thing to say you are visiting a friend and then that friend asks you to marry him, but completely different to say you have no friends in the UK, but then suddenly you haven't stayed in the hotel you were going to stay at and you are proposed to. Something that obvious will be flagged up. They will have her previous application and will probably look at it when considering the current application or any future ones, especially now that she's been refused the visa. Immigration people may not go through all the paperwork, but they will check things roughly add up, which they don't in your case.

If she is apologetic and clearly and shortly explains the situation, provides some evidence for it etc. I think they will look at it, especially since they require the explanation. This is why she needs to be polite, but also short and precise, they don't want to read novels (which is also the reason why nyclon says 75 pages is ridiculous). 

You need to also clearly explain how you met. Did you know each other before this time? Did you talk over the internet? Where did you first meet? Let me try and give you an example:

"Me and John first met in a pub in Moscow on January 22nd where I often go out with my friends and he was there to relax after a 12 hour connected-flight business trip from Lodnon to Moscow, for which we supply the itinerary from his company. After chatting for a number of hours, we exchanged the phone numbers. He called me 3 days later and we met up soon after. Following a number of meetings we decided that we would like to progress our relationship. He visited me on (give dates) when he was in (where-ever). He met my family on (give date) and we are enclosing pictures of us during this period for this application (in case you have any). During the time we were apart, we stayed in touch over Skype and Viber. Due to broadband issues/problems with Skype connection (insert why Skype didn't work for you), we decided to switch to Viber. Unfortunately, we did not foresee at that time that our relationships would progress to this point and did not save our chats. Viber has limited ability to save chat history so we have no chat history saved for periods (give periods, also give whatever proof of contact you can find for this period, emails maybe, however short?). 

John invited me to visit him on (whenever) and suggested I use the travel agency to make sure the application goes smoothly. At that time I did not realise that the travel agency will not supply the correct details of my intentions and I have not bothered to read (whatever papers she signed) which I dully regret and take full responsibility for. I did not expect John to ask me to marry him and did indeed go with the intention to have a nice holiday (explain shortly what happened then)."

This is just an example of course, to give you a very rough idea of what I personally think it should look like. You need to put in how things actually went with the two of you. Stick to one page, be clear, give details. For example, why did she book the hotel in Manchester? Did she initially plan to stay in the hotel but changed her mind on arrival? Were you aware that she booked the hotel or was this something the travel agency did for her without consulting her? Did she actually pay for that hotel in the end? Did either of you actually knew anything about the hotel at all? Did she openly lie due to negligence or did she not mention you because she didn't know your intentions regarding her? I mean, they way you explain things is not very clear, you need to be clear with UK immigration people.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

ashkevron said:


> I personally included at least one document showing a minimum 2h conversation each week. I may have gone overboard, I'm not denying that, but I thought better safe than sorry.


Completely unnecessary. They only care that you keep in constant touch throughout any separation. Whether you speak for 2 minutes or 2 hours is unimportant. Don't junk up your application with a lot of unnecessary stuff. You're just making the case worker's job harder. They have to wade through all that unnecessary paper to try to find what's important. The risk is that they miss or overlook something.


----------



## Darren03 (Sep 5, 2014)

Dear Ashkevron, thank you your time, advice and examples they have given us much to think about in regards to our next application. Hopefully by following your good advice and others in this thread our next application will be successful.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

You are welcome  Do let us know how it goes.


----------

